# First model tips?



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

I am starting on my first model. I like to dive into things head first so I am starting out with an F-22A Any tips on painting and assembly would be much appreciated.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Howdy 3D and welcome aboard.
Jeepers....if this is your very first model kit ( plastic I assume )
Its difficult to say without knowing your skill set but I would 
try not to worry too much about perfection on your first or the next
few builds and just try to have fun. Every Modler has their own style 
und techniques....follow the instructions, painting guides and gain your 
own approach to building. 

When I srarted out with 1/48 WWII aircraft I would cut the major parts 
away from the trees, trim and sand down whats left over, lay them face up
on spread out news print...hit the main body parts with the color of choice from 
a rattle can. While those are drying start on the cockpit etc. 

But mostly dont let all the rivit counting and need for perfection drain the 
fun out of the hobby. Building subjects you have an intetest in helps a lot.

Have fun!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Good advise fluke.

I would suggest a build thread here and don't hesitate to ask for help.
There is a wealth of experience here, no need to reinvent the wheel.

What tools do you have? A good #11 xacto knife, some sanding sticks (nail files work and are cheap), a pair of tweezers, and some glue will get you started. Some basic paints, both bottle and spray will help you finish it nicely.

For a F-22 you will probably need bottle's of flat black, medium grey, silver. And rattle cans on primer and medium grey.

With that stuff you can make a nice model.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Mach. Yes what he said. Heck I dont think any of us
worried about painting anything at first....my 1st kit was 4th grade 1973
1/48 Revell Navy Hell Diver....back then most kits were molded in
the aircrafts most common colors.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Also Fine Scale Modeler has lots of tutorials, hints and tips, etc..


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I do have most of the tools I need. I do 3D printing so I have things like xacto knife, tweezers, sand paper, nail files, etc... I picked up an airbrush and about 30 colors of paint that were listed in the instructions. I have already sprayed a few of the cockpit parts. I done them while still attached to the sprue. I am not sure if this is the best way as I may have to touch them up once I cut them off. One thing I have already found out is I need a very very small paint brush. I picked one up but even it is to big. Any suggestions on a brush to paint very small areas with?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yes...paint 1st and cut off later can work but what I do is cut them off 1st ..sand down the nub ( if you will ) there must be a better term but right now it alludes me.

What I do is use painters tape / masking tape...roll it up then stick the tape 
to a stick of wood, plastic rod or use one of the fat / longest sprue aka parts tree plastic from the kit then stick the small part being air brushed to that...that allows you 
to handle the part without painting your 'whole' hand and you can turn and angle the part while painting to get all the sides ..valleys etc etc.

If painting two or more of the same part "duplicates" ....line them all up on the same stick...facing the same direction ..then hit them all with even strokes
when air brushing think of it this way...start spraying just before hitting the part and release the trigger just after leaving the part then repeat at another side
or angle of the part...flats dry quicker so you can keep going til the parts are covered tho you still do not want to visit one area of the part too long no matter 
what the paint type. GLOSS is heavier and MUCH more care is needed.

I love using acrylics...they airbrush so much easier and dry faster less smell and easier clean up.

Try to work this way....set up / prep / assemble all if not most parts getting ONE color then hit them all at one session.
then the next color. it saves time setting up and cleaning over and over......CLEAN OUT THAT AIR BRUSH AFTER EACH SESSION
do not let that airbrush sit over night or long periods of time...not good. I use laqure thinner for cleaning out all my brushes and Airbrush
tools.....nad brushes too....buy it in a larger can at the hardware store...Hobby shops charge way too much for 'paint brush thinner' not needed
except you do need "air brush thinner" made to thin enamels and Acrylics....TWO DIFFERENT thinners for sure to some have other useful thinners 
that work as well. tho most acrylics need very little thinning if at all. 

Small Brushes.....FINE art / craft stores, Hobby Lobby or a well supplied Hobby Shop. Hope that helps! :wave:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I went and picked up some 'brushes' called Micro Brush, what they are is a very small brush made up of nylon bristles and 3 more made up of foam tips which come in 3 different sizes. Great for 'painting' knobs in cockpits.


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

Picked up some fine touch brushes from hobby lobby and the seem to work great so far. Also I have done pretty well installing a few decals. Most were very small and a couple tiny ones.

http://imgur.com/KvjQFnA

http://imgur.com/lPLkT38

http://imgur.com/CIUrgqS


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

I have got the weapon bays, landing gear, engines, and cockpit installed. Also now have the body together. I am pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

Something I quickly noticed was I did not like shaking paint by hand so I came up with this


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

3DEprints said:


> I have got the weapon bays, landing gear, engines, and cockpit installed. Also now have the body together. I am pretty happy with it so far.


Sounds great! Got photos?


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

SteveR said:


> Sounds great! Got photos?



Here is a couple

http://i.imgur.com/8V2G42A.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/wP6Pnoz.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/aABvbrT.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/oiVTaDI.jpg


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

First model my ______! LOL
nice!


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

fluke said:


> First model my ______! LOL
> nice!


haha I must be doing something right. Seriously though it is my first model.


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

About time to start painting the body. It will probably take me a day or two just to get everything masked off properly. Keeping the paint out of the intake and exhaust ports will likely be the worst part.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Welcome to the hobby :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have several step by step build blogs on Track Link. While this one is for a military car, you may pick up some good ideas. I really focus on construction techniques, how to interpret the kit instructions, how to foresee future issues in a kit... http://www.track-link.com/blogs/23501 

I think the main thing to focus on with your first few kits (well forever) is neatness in construction. Most kits require a little TLC. Trim the mold sprues and pegs off the parts. Test fit. If you notice something doesn't quite fit... look and see exactly why. Don't just hope glue will solve the issue. A well built model, even with just a little paint, will still look good. You can be a Renoir with painting, and a poorly built model will still look poor. And remember too, there is a big learning curve. Don't get discouraged. You can also build the same kit over later when you get better. Or, if you find a kit is too complex now, put it away for later when you have some simpler kits under your belt.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

3DEprints said:


> About time to start painting the body. It will probably take me a day or two just to get everything masked off properly. Keeping the paint out of the intake and exhaust ports will likely be the worst part.


A lot of times I will paint the outside areas near things like intakes or exhausts before assembly to make masking easier. I use an airbrush, and I can just blend the overall paint into the pre painted areas, without actually having to mask anything off. 

Also, if you have to mask something like the inside of an intake, think about adding some tape before you assemble the intake into the model. That is a lot easier than trying to reach down inside a small opening to mask it after the fact.


----------



## 3DEprints (Aug 29, 2015)

djnick66 said:


> A lot of times I will paint the outside areas near things like intakes or exhausts before assembly to make masking easier. I use an airbrush, and I can just blend the overall paint into the pre painted areas, without actually having to mask anything off.
> 
> Also, if you have to mask something like the inside of an intake, think about adding some tape before you assemble the intake into the model. That is a lot easier than trying to reach down inside a small opening to mask it after the fact.


Thank you for the tips. I was pretty much following the instructions step by step but have now realized they seem to leave out a few things that would make it a bit easier. A little late for this one but I will know on my next one.


----------



## hwmccullough (Jul 15, 2010)

I like the shaker. Might have to try that.


----------

